# Slot cutter question



## schmoo (Apr 7, 2012)

I just picked up a 1/4" slot cutter plus arbor to cut some grooves for a hardwood floor installation.

Total newbie question here, but I want to do everythying I can not to kill myself before I finish this floor.

Question #1 : Is there anything else I should do to tighten down the slot cutter onto the arbor other than using a wrench on the top nut ? It seems totally possible to me that the bit will get stuck on a piece of wood and then the top nut, being threaded the opposite way, could fly off and allow the slot cutter to also fly off and slice my jugular in about 3 nano-seconds. 

Question #2 : I want to ensure that I install the slot cutter in the right direction. I thought I was okay, but then I watched a youtube video where a guy seemed to put it on the opposite way, so I need to know....does it go on so that the carbides bit into the wood as much as possible, or is it the other way 

Thanks.


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello Glenn!

IMHO:
It looks like you are new to thoses uses of router, so I will provide many
explanations, and also some safety hints.

All cutters are to be used with the cutting edge in the cutting direction !

Have look at you other cutters and set it up same way.

The bolt is a normal bolt and it will be thightened as a normal bolt,
While turning, it would not get loose , but thightened.

Those anchor bits are for table use only , Hand routing is impossible, too dangerous.

Use a table, the vertical fence will limit the depht you cut.

The finish will be a lot better by small takes.

And thoses 1/4" shank could break easy.

Use two feather-borards, one vertical, one horizontal.

The final depht of cut could be adjusted by the size of bearing fitted on anchor.

Be carefull, be sure to get everything set up and thightened.

Stay on the safe side, use a big pushing- block.
Do not use left hand for pulling, in case of quik-back, your left hand goes to the cutter in a few milliseconds

A piece of wood must always be pushed to the cutter against the cutting force.

Ps.

If you could fill your profile, it would make it easier to understand and answer you.

Regards.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Glenn



schmoo said:


> Question #1 : Is there anything else I should do to tighten down the slot cutter onto the arbor other than using a wrench on the top nut ? It seems totally possible to me that the bit will get stuck on a piece of wood and then the top nut, being threaded the opposite way, could fly off and allow the slot cutter to also fly off and slice my jugular in about 3 nano-seconds.


Cutters are always threaded so that the rotation direction of the cutter automatically tightens the nut. What happens in reality is that the cutter tightens even further the moment you turn the router on



schmoo said:


> Question #2 : I want to ensure that I install the slot cutter in the right direction. I thought I was okay, but then I watched a youtube video where a guy seemed to put it on the opposite way, so I need to know....does it go on so that the carbides bit into the wood as much as possible, or is it the other way


Viewed from above the router the material should be to the left of the router, the router shaft will be rotating clockwise and so the tip on the left hand side (viewed from above) will be cutting into the material

Regards

Phil


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello again Glenn!

You might found interrest in reading this part of forum:

Shop Safety - Router Forums

Also see Bobj3 push block collection:
http://www.routerforums.com/shop-safety/34329-use-push-blocks-push-sticks.html#post274883

And also a downloadable free-book pdf:
http://www.finewoodworking.com/assets/downloads/Router_book_077988.pdf

A bit too big , but some good explainations.

Regards


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I use the slot cutters in the hand router all the time, most come with a built in fence so to speak with the bearing in place most only cut 1/2" deep but you can replace the bearing with a bigger OD so it only cuts 1/8" deep if you want it to..you could say it's just a small saw blade, no fence it's needed most of the time..and they are safe to use I have never broke a 1/4" shaft router bit off ,,the steel they use on the shaft is not hard and it will bend b/4 it breaks off, I don't recall every bending one over just the way they are mounted it the router collet makes them very hard to bend over..

At one time I tried to bend one just for the heck of it and I hit the cutter in the router as hard as I could into the hard wood and it would not bend over or break off .

As far as the cutter come off it will not ,it will just stop turning if the nut comes free.
But a good safe guard for that is replace the nut with a locking type nut..(nylon insert type works well for that job..)

Hope this helps

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...ball_bearings.html#ball_bearing_guides_anchor

D - BEARINGS (for different depth cuts) 
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...tml/pages/katana_bits7.htm#kat_bearing_anchor

===


==


----------



## schmoo (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks for the advice everybody. I feel better about it now. I would have already been using the slot cutter if the guy at Rona had informed me that I needed to buy a bearing for the arbor. Maybe he assumed I would be using a fence, and I forgot that the wood I am routing is on a 45 degree cut, so I can't use a fence.

The slot cutter I have is 2" diameter, so is it possible to get a bearing large enough so that the groove will be only 1/4" deep ? If not, then 1/2" would be acceptable.

This might all be a frivolous exercise anyway, as my newly purchased, but used, Craftsman router has decided to stop working and then mysteriously start working, only to stop working again. I think I'll post another thread and plead for some technical assistance.


----------

